# 8dpo..



## Grateful12

Had a rubbish few week but yesterday and today had lots of twinges and shooting pains. I decided to test and believe I saw something very very faint. 
do you see it? 
Am I imaging it. After an awful previous cycle this would be amazing..


----------



## Grateful12

Original photo.


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I see it.. looks like the start of a bfp


----------



## HopefulPony

I think I see it :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something :)


----------



## star25

I see something too, good luck with the next test


----------



## josephine3

I see it! X


----------



## trashpanda16

Just be aware that after a test has been sitting, sometimes it will show the “evaporated line” which basically means that you can see the line but hardly any color. Only read the results within the first 5 mins


----------



## Bevziibubble

this is a very old thread


----------

